# Aion Onlinegame??



## dertraeumer15 (13. Februar 2010)

HALLÖCHEN

könnt Ihr mir sagen ob das PC-Spiel Aion ein reines Onlinegame ist oder ob ich es auch einfach so Spielen kann ohne ins Netz zu müssen. 

Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könnt....


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Afaik is Aion ein reines Onlinegame, wie WOW, wo man jeden Monat sein Geld bezahlen muss usw.... Kann aber sein, dass ich jz nen Spiel verwechsel


----------



## Selvos (14. Februar 2010)

Nein ist so wie du sagtest.


----------

